# Dante :D



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Here's my boy Dante


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Very pretty!!!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Love him!!!!!!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

He's beautiful!!


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Wow!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Thanks guys


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

he. is. very............ beautiful! 0_0;


----------

